# Michelle Hunziker - Shoppingtour in Milan 15.1.2011 x21



## beachkini (18 Jan. 2011)




----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2011)

danke für die Schnappschüsse


----------



## Bapho (18 Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank fuer die Aufnahmen von Michelle!


----------



## Karrel (18 Jan. 2011)

oar, wie süüüüüß! danke!


----------



## luuckystar (18 Jan. 2011)

auch beim shoppen wunderschön


----------



## zeeb (22 Jan. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx: Danke für Michelle


----------



## congo64 (4 Nov. 2011)

wunderbar - besten dank


----------



## posemuckel (5 Nov. 2011)

Klasse Frau.


----------



## dianb (5 Jan. 2012)

Thanks for these!


----------



## Little_Lady (5 Jan. 2012)

Spagetti heidi beim Shoppen


----------

